# Online Booking Makes Me Want to Book Christmas



## heathpack (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, we own at Grand Californian.  Checking online booking, I can book Christmas eve, Christmas day, the day after Christmas.  I WANT to book those dates because I perceive them to be "valuable."

Ironically, the absolute LAST place I would want to be on Christmas Day is Disneyland.  We hate crowds and would be driven insane by 10 am, I'm sure!

Lol, online booking draws me in, "just to check."  But I dont even want anything until Feb 2013, of course too soon to book. Maybe I have already BEEN driven insane?!

H

PS I do this with Interval too.  "Just checking." Never mind that I do not actually need anything until Jan 2014, that minor fact is irrelevant.


----------



## slum808 (Jan 27, 2012)

H 

I had this same problem, I wad window shopping with my VGC points and there were a lot of good dates available. I was pretty tempted to book a weekend studio to rent out some banked points. Had to stop my self.

Hope you had a good time on the rest of your Hawaii trip.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been looking also, but not Xmas/NYE time. 

Checking out early May as the kids get a long weekend, but we decided to do just one trip this year and go in November 2012. 

Must stay away from online booking system.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 30, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> Must stay away from online booking system.



Admit it....You can't stay away. Its like a car crash, you have to look.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 30, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Hope you had a good time on the rest of your Hawaii trip.



Just noticed this-- yes, we had an AWESOME time on Hawaii.  It was our first time there and we really loved it.  Maui in 2014!  With an Aulani tack-on of course...

H


----------



## rhonda (Jan 30, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Lol, online booking draws me in, "just to check."


Me, too!  We've booked two reservations that weren't previously planned just because the new online reservation system said we could!

I'll certainly keep the April weekend at VGC ... but I'm not entirely sure yet about the THV in early Dec.  I think I'm hanging on to that one "just because."  ;-)


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 30, 2012)

tomandrobin said:


> Admit it....You can't stay away. Its like a car crash, you have to look.



I will admit, I've been poking around at least once per day. 

I may need to take an emergency trip in early May.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 31, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> I will admit, I've been poking around at least once per day.
> 
> I may need to take an emergency trip in early May.



May is one of our favorite times of the year to visit. Warm weather, low crowds and usually catch the tail end of he Flower & Garden Festival. 

We just got back Sunday night from a fantastic week in Disney. No parks, but we had a great time. Two great dinners....Narcoossee and Cali Grill, one great evening spent at Jellyrolls.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 31, 2012)

tomandrobin said:


> May is one of our favorite times of the year to visit. Warm weather, low crowds and usually catch the tail end of he Flower & Garden Festival.
> 
> We just got back Sunday night from a fantastic week in Disney. No parks, but we had a great time. Two great dinners....Narcoossee and Cali Grill, one great evening spent at Jellyrolls.



Our all time favorite trip was in early May, perfect weather and loved the late EMH at MK. No one there once Wishes ended. 

Have you tried Bluezoo? We did the tasting menu on our November trip, yum.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 31, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> Have you tried Bluezoo? We did the tasting menu on our November trip, yum.



No...But its on our list. Bluezoo has been recommended several times in the past 2 months to us. And I have loved tasting menus of other recommended restaurants.


----------

